# Fish?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

So I'm pretty certain dogs can eat raw fish, whole fish. Right? If so, what kinds of fish? If I go fishing, can I give the fish I catch to my dog for his meals?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I think others will chime in but I fed raw fish once and the dogs puked it all out. It was horrifying because they hurled for a long time. Never again. If you want to try, start small quantity. I think you're also suppose to freeze the fish first for some time to kill bad stuff, otherwise cook it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The problem with feeding regular fish is the high mercury levels in them and your dog can get heavy metal poisoning from them. Here in MN, you are supposed to limit the amount of fish you yourself eat for the very same reason. If you want to feed fish, feed the little ones as they have lower levels of mercury in them than the bigger fish.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I PMd you. Feed raw sardines. They are great, and you can feed them whole. I usually give Hans a half, along with a variety of other things.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a case of frozen whiting filets. I will thaw a couple out for him every once in a while and he loves them. Right now though I have him on Acana Pacifica, which is fish based, so I am not doing the raw fish. I'll save them for later after we rotate to a different type of protein in his kibble.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

mynameisblc said:


> So I'm pretty certain dogs can eat raw fish, whole fish. Right? If so, what kinds of fish? If I go fishing, can I give the fish I catch to my dog for his meals?


Sure can! Even my 18lb Cavalier can handle whole raw fish. I suggest removing the "guts" (in case the fish swallowed a hook...) and freezing for a couple of weeks before feeding, just to be safe. 

You can check mercury levels here, but in general the smaller the fish or further down the food chain, the less mercury risk.

I have fed fish as big as tuna and Mako shark, but would not feed such a predator very often (every few months...)


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Our dogs get fresh whole sardines about once a week. ( one sardine per dog). Since they are on an all raw diet they don't have any problems with it.


----------

